# chainsaw bar oil leak



## Jack22 (Nov 18, 2012)

Good afternoon. I have a husqvarna 445 chainsaw leaking bar oil when it is in storage and when I run it. The chain is getting oil but I am not sure if it is getting enough. I took the clutch and plate off and I cleaned the pump and oil port but it did not help. Any advice? Also when the bar and chain are back on, is the oil port supposed to push oil only into that small whole on the bar? It seems that the oil port is lined up so it is also pushing a small amount of oil into another hole in the bar. This hole is for the chain adjuster I think. As you can see I don not know much about chainsaws so any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## basod (Nov 18, 2012)

When you install the bar/chain before tightening are you lifting the nose of the bar.
It can cause misalignment of the bar oiling hole and the oil will force its way out somewhere else.
Make sure the matting face of the saw and the bar are clean, excessive buildup can cause this issue


----------



## cygnus (Nov 18, 2012)

I think this is a chronic problem on this saw.  I have one and watched with the bar off as oil continues to push its way out over a period of hours and days. Maybe not vented properly or something and a result of temperature differences. I'm interested to hear some ideas.


----------



## Jack22 (Nov 19, 2012)

basod said:


> When you install the bar/chain before tightening are you lifting the nose of the bar.
> It can cause misalignment of the bar oiling hole and the oil will force its way out somewhere else.
> Make sure the matting face of the saw and the bar are clean, excessive buildup can cause this issue


Thanks for the advice. The bar seemed to be clean . I will make sure I am not lifting  up the nose of the bar also.


----------



## pen (Nov 19, 2012)

I had a problem with my husky 350 puking the oil out everywhere. I tried and tried, had the saw apart and couldn't find anything wrong. Finally took it to the shop I bought it from and watched it sit there on cardboard for 1 week w/out a single drip under it. Brought it home, puked its oil out, took it back, no leaks.

For my situation, the problem was that I was storing the chainsaw on a metal shelf in my uninsulated garage. During the day, the temp would climb a lot if the sun was shining especially, and at night cools a lot. This expansion/contraction was making the saw push it's oil out. Once I moved it to the concrete floor, I haven't had the problem again, but if I leave it in the back of the truck for the day under the black tonneau cover, I'll have oil leakage.

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 19, 2012)

pen said:


> I had a problem with my husky 350 puking the oil out everywhere. I tried and tried, had the saw apart and couldn't find anything wrong. Finally took it to the shop I bought it from and watched it sit there on cardboard for 1 week w/out a single drip under it. Brought it home, puked its oil out, took it back, no leaks.
> 
> For my situation, the problem was that I was storing the chainsaw on a metal shelf in my uninsulated garage. During the day, the temp would climb a lot if the sun was shining especially, and at night cools a lot. This expansion/contraction was making the saw push it's oil out. Once I moved it to the concrete floor, I haven't had the problem again, but if I leave it in the back of the truck for the day under the black tonneau cover, I'll have oil leakage.
> 
> pen


 
Hehheh . . . I think sometimes it's just particular models are more prone.

I store my Husky 350 on the concrete floor and it's always spilling out bar oil . . . fortunately I have plenty of kitty litter.


----------



## pen (Nov 19, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Hehheh . . . I think sometimes it's just particular models are more prone.
> 
> I store my Husky 350 on the concrete floor and it's always spilling out bar oil . . . fortunately I have plenty of kitty litter.


 
Mine sits on an old floor mat just in case.

pen


----------



## Boom Stick (Nov 19, 2012)

Is the case cracked?  My 039 that I just replaced had a cracked case and I lost oil as you described.  I took it to the dealer and he tried to epoxy it and it held for like the 1st two times I used it after that and then leaked again although less volume.  Saw ran great just leaked bad.  It died and replaced it with a  391


----------



## rottiman (Nov 19, 2012)

Have an Echo CS4500 that has been puking oil while sitting since it was new in 2004.  Had it to the dealer a number of times, was told  common problem, no fix, live with it.  Always try to run the level down in the tank before I lay it up and then place something absorbent under it.  Oils fine when I cut with it.  Have cut well over a hundred cords with it, don't even pay attention to it any more.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 19, 2012)

My 455 does the same, and has since new.
SIL bought a little Homelite last year and it also does it.


----------



## rkshed (Nov 19, 2012)

Both of my J'Reds leak a bit while sitting. I noticed this weekend though that the thicker the oil, the less it leaks.


----------

